# Paph. Mar New



## The_Fish (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello everybody, wish you a great year 2015!

I got as a present a Paph Mar New freshly imported and potted as a BS one growth plant in good condition.
I have quite a few different crossings with adductum/anitum, so my friend ordered this for me knowing that it is my first one. I wonder that i did not find any informations ( except that it is stoned susan x adductum ) or photos somewhere. Does anybody of you grow it and can show a picture of this cross, because i have no experience with fresh imported Paph's and i'm afraid to send it on the other side of rainbow bridge without see the flowers…...

Falk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2015)

Probably a recent bloomed cross. Check the Japanese forums.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 1, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Probably a recent bloomed cross. Check the Japanese forums.


Which Japanese forums? Link, please.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2015)

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/paphio/index.html
There have been others posted here as well.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 2, 2015)

NYEric said:


> http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/paphio/index.html
> There have been others posted here as well.


Thanks! Now, I'm off to learn Japanese.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 2, 2015)

The Mutant said:


> Thanks! Now, I'm off to learn Japanese.



Google Translate...


----------



## The_Fish (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks, I'll try to find something there! Sounds like searching hours for the "search button", work for the weekend....!
Best regards, Falk


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 2, 2015)

PaphMadMan said:


> Google Translate...


That was too easy. :rollhappy:



The_Fish said:


> Thanks, I'll try to find something there! Sounds like searching hours for the "search button", work for the weekend....!
> Best regards, Falk


Sounds like we'll both have something to do this weekend. Good luck!


----------



## Scott Ware (Jan 2, 2015)

I had the opportunity to photograph a fabulous Paph. Mar New at the 2014 Taiwan International Orchid Show.


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2015)

wow!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 2, 2015)

Double wow!! That's amazing.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 2, 2015)

That...is waaaayyy nicer than I was expecting 0_0


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 2, 2015)

thats is one spectacular flower


----------



## abax (Jan 3, 2015)

Yet another WOW! Spectacular.


----------



## The_Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

Ooops.., i didn't expect this, thank you for the photo!
That makes me a bit nervous now, i hope not to kill it to fast!!!
Try to find out where to get this plants to order a few more( if not to expensive..).
Have a great day all,
Falk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 3, 2015)

That's a beauty. Falk, you are lucky to have one. Good luck with it, and post a photo when it flowers. (See my optimism?)


----------



## The_Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

"That's a beauty. Falk, you are lucky to have one. Good luck with it, and post a photo when it flowers. (See my optimism?)"

Thanks a lot for your optimism, i"ll give my best and let you know if don't mess up....!
Falk


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 3, 2015)

That's one gorgeous hybrid. :drool:

I'll keep my fingers crossed that it'll grow well in your care, Falk.


----------



## The_Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for finger-crossing!
Just got the info from my friend: "orchids and more" ( orchideen.com )
offer Mar New ( he ordered the plant there ), shipping in europe ( 22€ + shipping costs ), if somebody is interested....,
Have a good night all,
Falk


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 3, 2015)

The_Fish said:


> Thanks for finger-crossing!
> Just got the info from my friend: "orchids and more" ( orchideen.com )
> offer Mar New ( he ordered the plant there ), shipping in europe ( 22€ + shipping costs ), if somebody is interested....,
> Have a good night all,
> Falk


Bad you! No tempting me! oke:

*EDIT:*
Oh, look, they have acmodontum, too...


----------



## The_Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

be happy, cause you won't have to cry like me, if i f*** it up...


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 3, 2015)

The_Fish said:


> be happy, cause you won't have to cry like me, if i f*** it up...


I think I would cry if I killed one, too...

It's VERY tempting to order one.


----------

